# should i buy this to mod?



## je55e96 (Oct 5, 2012)

So my past car was a handed down to me by my sister and i want to buy either a Golf or a Jetta. 
i came across a 2003 golf 2.0 with 70k for 5,000$ witch is all i can afford rite now. it has a K&N air filter and Magnaflow exhaust and bbs looking rims i dont know the brandThe car is also very clean and is being sold by a owner of a body shop my cousin knows. 

I wanted to know is it worth buying this to eventually do engine work to? and how more difficult this would be rather than buying a Gti or a 1.8t


http://s343.beta.photobucket.com/us...rt=3&o=1&_suid=134947574266500365699033945574

http://s343.beta.photobucket.com/us...rt=3&o=0&_suid=134947583856906499226498593387


----------



## winterpull (Oct 6, 2012)

Great start of business I appreciate it please care of it as a guide but in other words it has great information about the topic in which it has fully confidence… 
CMS Website


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

not worth it....thats too much for a 2L.

You should be able to find a 1.8T with similar miles for around the same price.


----------



## unplugged92 (Jul 13, 2012)

there isn't much to gain with the 2.0. i would pass and go for the 1.8t if i were u


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

unplugged92 said:


> there isn't much to gain with the 2.0. i would pass and go for the 1.8t if i were u


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Don't listen to all these negative responses. That car for the money is worth it for you. You're obviously young and new at this. That motor and car will be reliable which is exactly what you need. It's got low miles, a reliable motor and the body appears to be in good shape.

Typically when people mod their first car, it doesn't turn out all that great as they're still learning. Buy this, it's really a good deal. 

But when you get it, find the MK4 section for things pertaining to this vehicle, not the motorsport section...

Also try knocking the price down because at 70k miles it needs its water pump and timing belt serviced. If they try telling you it's been done, ask for proof that these components have been changed:

Water pump
Timing belt
Timing belt tensioner
Idler pulley
Accessory belt


----------



## Mk4_GLI_Matt (Oct 31, 2012)

Go with the 1.8 for sure


----------



## olias (Feb 2, 2005)

I agree go 1.8 and you will be a junky like the rest of us...just don't ask for another fix after :beer:


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

87vr6 said:


> Don't listen to all these negative responses. That car for the money is worth it for you. You're obviously young and new at this. That motor and car will be reliable which is exactly what you need. It's got low miles, a reliable motor and the body appears to be in good shape.
> 
> Typically when people mod their first car, it doesn't turn out all that great as they're still learning. Buy this, it's really a good deal.
> 
> ...


This is great advice:thumbup:


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

did you get it/ decide to yet?


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> Don't listen to all these negative responses. That car for the money is worth it for you. You're obviously young and new at this. That motor and car will be reliable which is exactly what you need. It's got low miles, a reliable motor and the body appears to be in good shape.
> 
> Typically when people mod their first car, it doesn't turn out all that great as they're still learning. Buy this, it's really a good deal.
> 
> ...


Check the CV boots too, especially passenger side, outer. If they are damaged, you will be looking at new joints in the near future and a minimum of $400 in parts and labor. (and sometimes it's just cheaper to go with new/rebuilt OEM axle assemblies)

EDIT: The 2.0L may be a fine car, but it is really not moddable beyond what the previous owner has done. The 1.8T is much easier to modify to much greater power levels.

EDIT2: You need to do some actual shopping. Right now on ebay there is a 2003 1.8T Passat GLS for $4700 buyout. This is a better car than the 2.0L Golf in every way possible.


----------



## brownchicken/browncow (Dec 20, 2011)

This would be MUCH better. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5895785-2000-VW-GTi-GLX&p=80411546#post80411546


----------



## skineepuppy (Jan 10, 2005)

87vr6 said:


> Don't listen to all these negative responses. That car for the money is worth it for you. You're obviously young and new at this. That motor and car will be reliable which is exactly what you need. It's got low miles, a reliable motor and the body appears to be in good shape.
> 
> Typically when people mod their first car, it doesn't turn out all that great as they're still learning. Buy this, it's really a good deal.
> 
> ...


 this guy is on to something. 8v motors are a great place to start. cheap to fix in comparison to 18ts and vrs and lots of parts for you to upgrade and if you break something, which more then likely will happen, it wont kill your bank account to fix :thumbup::heart:


----------

